
Are Flash Drives Optical or Magnetic? - webdva
https://smallbusiness.chron.com/flash-drives-optical-magnetic-81524.html
======
FlyMoreRockets
SD is thermal. So neither optical or magnetic. Parent seems like clickbait.

